# Bond! James Bond



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Got this small package today with no name on the sender. Had a note from "Q" with a Bond bling referenece.

Opened it up and said WTF is this.

Took it apart and said WTF is this.

Read the directions and assembled it and said ... Too Cool.

Bond, James Bond!



Fortunately 2 things were in my favor.

My anal retentive nature which allowed Zip code and address matching... Thank You . And, the post office finally delivered my supplies. (Some kind of long number here biatch!)

A cool thing that actually will be used. Thanks again.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

That thing is sweet !!! .. I'd love to know where he got it....I've seen none like it around.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Those are great! Very compact and functional...nice.


----------



## dillon157 (Nov 16, 2006)

That *is* pretty cool! Awesome little gift!


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I saw those on special when I first started smoking and thought "I'll never have a use for something like that." Yeah right. At least once a week, I wish I'd have pulled the trigger on one of those. Now I don't even remember where I saw it. Too cool, though.... Enjoy!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

they are cool..


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice to see a little bling in Dave's life!!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Can't go without yer gadgets! Nice!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> they are cool..


:r

Aw c'mon at least take the pic with a rare cigar. 

(Mine was a Cazadore Miramar)


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> Aw c'mon at least take the pic with a rare cigar.
> 
> *(Mine was a Cazadore Miramar)*


Now I know why I had a little tear in my eye, I knew it wasn't a Longo, and by the time I got back with the MRN, you have posted it for me.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow that is a neat gadget, good hit Bond


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice! I have a red one too. Very functional for when you travel.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Now that's cool!


----------



## dillon157 (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> they are cool..


What kind of lighter is that... looks awesome.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> 
> Aw c'mon at least take the pic with a rare cigar.
> 
> (Mine was a Cazadore Miramar)


i know what you had..i was going for looks..lol..too bad all i have is a pic to remember that cigar by.btw if a cab isnt rare then why do they cost so fk'n much? i wasnt trying to out do you dave..i took that pic a long time ago bro.



dillon157 said:


> What kind of lighter is that... looks awesome.


Dupont


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> i know what you had..seen enuf picsw of them.lol.i was going for looks..lol..too bad all i have is a pic to remember that cigar by.btw if a cab isnt rare then why do they cost so fk'n much?


Your composition was much better. I was going for artsy fartsy.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Your composition was much better. I was going for artsy fartsy.


if your gonna go bling..might aswell..lol..it does look cool though, doesnt it.? looks like im putting a stupid cigar on a pedistool. i keep my ashtray in my travel humi now..comes in handy..better thatn using some cigarette infested one..


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Pssshhh, bling newbs.  :r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Pssshhh, bling newbs.  :r


Sorry Sean, ours aren't diamond encrusted like your bling watch is. :r :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Sorry Sean, ours aren't diamond encrusted like your bling watch is. :r :w


Only the Ladies models come that way! :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> Nice to see a little bling in Dave's life!!!!


I think Dave has all the "Bling" in his life he can handle.

Hi Sean!


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice hit,........ very functional,.... and ok I like both cigars and the ladies watch!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

What is it called? I'd like to search for one online... Thanks.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> What is it called? I'd like to search for one online... Thanks.


OneOff Pocket Ashtray by Mollino


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I was going for artsy fartsy.


Better than old fartsy..


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

sweet ash tray could have used 1 of those this weekend ended up scooping it in my had  and Dave I still cant belive ya got a box of those jose generes mirimar
:dr


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

You can find them on cbid.. Have one at home that hasn't been used yet...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> sweet ash tray could have used 1 of those this weekend *ended up scooping it in my had*  and Dave I still cant belive ya got a box of those jose generes mirimar
> :dr


mexican style


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Only the Ladies models come that way! :r


I think you have that post a bit screwed up, Dave. Just FYI, all the lady models that approach me are totally shut down. I'm a one women kinda guy.  :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:r :w


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

That is very cool!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> I think you have that post a bit screwed up, Dave. Just FYI, all the lady models that approach me are totally shut down. I'm a one women kinda guy.  :r


 yeah :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> I think you have that post a bit screwed up, Dave. Just FYI, all the lady models that approach me are totally shut down. I'm a one women kinda guy.  :r


Been hanging around the Lane Bryant conventions again Sean? :r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Been hanging around the Lane Bryant conventions again Sean? :r


Hey big girls need lovin' too! :mn


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Very nice gift for the man who has everything!


----------



## AnimageCGF (Oct 28, 2006)

Functional and cool. WTG


----------

